# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Problem with refreshing common tables.

## alarabie

I have problem refreshing common tables with tornado version 4.6.10.10.

I use the new=true property but it does not have any effect.

I included this code so that a refresh would be made when the reload button is pressed.

 if gd.get_lastclick = "reload" then 
	 	   	   condition = "new=true"
	   else 
	   			condition = " "
	   end if
      .ASPdbNET(condition)

Could you check it out? If new items are added to the drop down tables, they are not included in the dropdown list unless the user closes the application and restarts.

Thanks.

----------


## Frank

I thought the New=True should be in the dbCommonTables property and not the ASPdbNet() method.

dbCommonTables = "New=True| Index=....."


Frank

----------


## alarabie

You're correct, it works.

Thanks.

----------

